# Precautions for Northern France in June?



## Glengyle (Mar 18, 2007)

When in Spain and Portugal January 2009 and November 2009 our 6 year old Labrador wore a Scalibor Collar and was given Milbemax and Frontline treatment for sandflies, heartworm and ticks. We are thinking of heading to Normandy and Brittany for the first two weeks in June. Can anyone advise on what he needs to be covered for in this area of France in June?

Thanks,
Glengyle


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

The heartworm I believe is a problem on the continent generally, I have been given Milbemax on 2 occasions and drontal on a third, sandflies/mosquitoes and the leishmaniasis I believe the vector is med areas Spain and Portugal.

Havent used a scalibor or Advantix for Brittany or Normandy myself for the last two years but we are off to med France Spain in June and so I am armed already! I am sure if I am incorrect someone will put me right on here. UK vets seem very vague about it all if you ask. :roll:


----------



## Glengyle (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks Lisa,

I think I will give him the Milbemax and Frontine. Can anyone tell me if the Scallibor Collar would be required for Northern France?

Thanks
Glengyle


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Scalibor collar shouldn't be required for northern France.

We use Advantix though.


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

As far as I know, Scallibor not required that far north (but, yes, vets are vague!).
Just to add re Advantix...we have 3 Yorkies and they are on Advantix most of the year, have certainly been for the past 3 months....yet, our little one picked up a tick despite all precautions....(We are in the Costa Blanca..).
So glad I discovered this horrible invader....tackled the job easily with aromathery oil which makes it release it's "grasp".....any possible infection was treated with aloe vera from our garden.....


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

Please all be very careful with the use of scalibor and advantix when you have pussy cats, there is something in them which is fatally toxic! Hence the fact I sold my scalibor collar and took advantix instead. Advantix is "safe" when dry and I have two cats at home so to put on a scalibor a week in advance is simply not practical. 8O


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Glengyle - as no longer a dog owner I am not really competent to add any technical detail to this thread. However, with a Motorhome you may be tempted to travel a bit further south than originally intended so might like to consider the health issues encountered there before you go. Perhaps this is the down side of MHing where you can go where you fancy at the drop of an awning!!!!!

Where ever you end up have a good safe time.

Sue


----------

